# M.a.r.s....?



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

So it has come to my attention that the MARS is coming into town on the 18th. I live in Towson, MD and the show is just five minutes from my apartment. I just wanted to ask the forum who will be attending this show? Are any breeders from this forum going to be vending at the show? If so i'd like to see what you plan on bringing so I can appropriate the funds ahead of time.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/53604-iad-mars-year.html


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Awesome thanks. I was worried there weren't going to be many darts at the show because I don't remember seeing many of them last year. Im excited for this show, can't wait to see what the vendors have to offer!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It (MARS) was a good show. Did you go?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Repticon will be coming to the same location in the spring.


----------

